# XM terrestial repeaters



## yomama (Nov 3, 2003)

I read on another forum that Directv provides terrestial repeaters for local channels, and it is the same technology that XM provides for their radio. Anyone know if this is true ? I thought Directv uses spotbeams for locals.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

DirecTv has no repeaters. The info you read is incorrect.


----------



## yomama (Nov 3, 2003)

Richard King said:


> DirecTv has no repeaters. The info you read is incorrect.


Thanks...thats what I thought.


----------

